

Ask HN: Does anyone own a snowmobile or use them often? - andrewljohnson

My start-up just launched snowmobile trails, as an add-on to our GPS app.<p>I am looking for people to test this feature, now that it is live on the App Store.<p>If you are interested, I will provide you with a promo code for the app ($6.99) as well as free downloads of the snowmobile trails ($24.99/region).<p>I would just want your feedback on the trail feature. Email in my profile.
======
brk
I sold my sleds last year, but we've got about 6000 miles of trails out here
(NH). If you still need testers around the December/January time frame, email
me and I'll pass the info on to some local clubs. There won't be ridable snow
before then, so it would be hard for anyone to really test it now.

